# Weekly Competition 2021-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F R U' R F' R2 F' R U R F'
*2. *U2 F U' F U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F U'
*3. *R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R U' R' U2 F
*4. *U' R U' R2 U2 F R U' F2 R2 U'
*5. *R' U2 R' U' F R' U' F U2 F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F' D2 F' U2 R U2 L R2 U2 F2 L2 B R F' D' B' R' U
*2. *U R2 F' D L D R2 D2 F2 R2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' D B2
*3. *B2 U' R D F' L' B L' F R2 U B2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 L2
*4. *L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B R U F U B' L U' R B' D2 B
*5. *D B F' D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 R B L' D B2 F U2 B' U' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 F U2 R2 L F2 R' U R2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2 F D2 Fw2 U Rw2 Uw2 F Uw2 F2 L2 U Fw2 D2 B Uw2 Rw Fw2 U' B' U' R Uw' Rw' L Uw2 F Rw L2
*2. *D2 U2 F D2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U L B U2 B U' L' B F2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B L2 B U' Fw2 D' F2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 U Rw Uw2 U' D' F' U Fw' Rw Uw' D' R' F'
*3. *L2 D2 L U L2 B' L' R2 D' R' F U2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 Uw2 B Rw2 D2 R Fw2 D2 F' R L U2 Uw' D L' B' D2 Rw' U2 Fw' Uw2 L U' D' F'
*4. *B D2 L' U' D F' L2 U R' B2 R' F2 R D2 R D2 L F2 R F2 D' Rw2 F' R2 Uw2 D2 F' D2 Fw2 B2 D' Fw2 R2 B' Rw' U F2 Rw' R B Fw D2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 F D'
*5. *U F' R F' D' R2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L U L' Fw2 U2 R' Fw2 L' U' Rw2 L' R' Uw2 D' F2 Fw' U L2 Fw2 L' Fw Uw' D R' Fw2 F' U2 B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 U' D2 R' F2 Bw2 Lw2 F' Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 F2 U' Bw Lw2 Fw2 Dw' F Dw2 R D2 B2 F R Rw' Lw Bw' Fw Uw2 R2 F2 Bw R' Bw' Uw2 L' Lw' Bw' Lw2 Fw' Lw F' Rw' Uw' F2 L' U' Dw R2 Lw2 U F2 Dw' U D L' Lw D B'
*2. *Uw' F2 D Rw2 D2 Bw D' F R2 B' R' Dw R U' Dw Fw' D2 Dw Lw2 L' F2 D' Bw2 Uw Lw' Rw' Dw' B' D' Fw2 Uw Bw Dw' Fw' D Uw' Bw' U2 Lw Fw Rw2 U F' R D2 Dw Bw Fw' F' Dw2 D B Rw2 Uw2 D U' Lw2 R' L2 Rw'
*3. *Dw Lw2 R L B2 F Uw' Bw' U2 F2 Dw2 Bw' R Bw2 R2 Fw' Lw2 F2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw F2 L Dw B' Fw2 Bw Uw2 F Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw Bw' Dw' Lw' Rw' Dw2 L2 Rw' Uw Rw Dw2 Fw2 B' F2 U Bw U2 Rw' B2 U' B2 F Bw' L2 Bw
*4. *Uw2 R Dw L' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 U2 F Bw Fw2 B Lw U F2 Rw B2 F Bw2 Uw Lw' R Uw Bw' L Bw' Dw2 L U2 Rw' Dw' U2 Lw' Bw Lw D U Rw2 D Uw B Uw2 B' Rw Fw Uw2 Bw D2 Lw2 Fw' B' Dw Rw' D' R D2 Bw Rw2 Bw
*5. *Uw2 R Fw' L R U2 D' B Rw' L Bw' B L R F R' Lw Fw2 B R' U' R2 L Uw2 Bw' D' U' L' U Rw Bw2 Fw Lw' B Lw U' Bw Uw L2 Lw2 B Dw2 Lw' Bw2 U2 D' F' U2 Bw U2 Fw Uw2 D2 Fw2 U L2 Bw' Dw' B Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 U2 Rw Lw R' 3Uw2 U 3Rw' B Uw Dw' 3Uw' Fw2 B D 3Rw B2 3Uw2 Bw2 D' 3Uw2 Fw D Uw' F2 Rw B' L Lw' Bw' F' 3Rw' U Rw' R Bw F' D' 3Fw Lw2 Bw 3Fw' Fw2 L B2 L2 Bw Rw' Dw' F2 Fw' U' Fw2 U2 Dw' Uw' 3Fw' R2 3Uw 3Fw' F Bw' U2 L2 F Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' L2 R 3Uw' B2 Bw Uw2 F2 Fw2 R2 F2 R' F
*2. *F2 Rw' 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Dw Lw' F L Fw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Dw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw F Rw2 Dw2 R' L2 3Fw F2 Uw2 L' Lw Dw Uw 3Fw2 F L 3Rw' Lw U Dw2 3Uw 3Rw Dw' L' F D Fw2 Lw' B2 3Rw2 B' Rw Dw' Lw2 D R 3Uw2 U F2 Fw 3Uw2 U' 3Fw' D 3Fw' 3Rw U 3Uw R' Dw 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 3Fw Bw L 3Fw Rw2 3Rw Bw' F' U D2
*3. *Lw2 R L' U D' 3Uw B2 Bw' R2 3Uw' R' F 3Uw' R2 F' Dw2 B2 3Uw2 U Fw2 L 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw U' Bw2 3Uw2 F 3Fw' 3Rw' F' Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw L Fw' R2 Fw2 3Fw2 Bw 3Rw' Bw Rw2 R B2 Uw D2 Bw 3Rw' U Dw' B' Bw U2 Dw Fw D2 F2 U R2 B' 3Uw2 D B2 F' L' Fw' B Uw2 Bw' D B2 Uw' B Dw2 Fw Lw2 Uw' F'
*4. *Dw' Rw' Uw B2 3Uw' Dw Uw L2 3Fw Uw 3Uw L2 R2 D2 Dw' Bw2 R' 3Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 3Fw' R 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw 3Uw2 L2 3Rw 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw2 Uw' D' Bw2 3Uw2 Bw2 F2 Rw Lw' F Rw' Lw' B Lw U Bw R 3Fw Bw 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw2 Fw' 3Fw' D2 3Fw' Bw F2 L 3Fw' 3Rw2 U Bw2 Fw' Rw Bw 3Fw' 3Rw L' 3Uw 3Fw B 3Rw D B2 Bw' Uw2
*5. *Bw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' 3Uw2 D B' D' B Bw 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw' Uw2 R2 L' Uw' Fw' Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw' B L' 3Fw2 Rw2 F U2 3Fw Dw2 B2 L2 3Rw2 B2 3Rw L2 D F' Lw2 D2 Bw2 3Uw Dw F Lw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' L' R' F' B U2 D' 3Fw' Fw2 D Rw' 3Fw2 U2 L2 D2 3Fw2 Uw2 D Bw R2 3Fw B2 3Uw' L2 D' Fw' Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw2 3Rw Uw U' Rw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Rw2 Lw2 3Lw Dw' L 3Fw2 F' Dw D2 Fw2 F2 3Lw B2 D2 Bw R F2 B' Bw2 Lw2 3Bw2 Dw2 Fw 3Dw Lw2 3Lw2 Dw' 3Bw2 3Rw' Fw Lw2 R2 F' Fw Uw D 3Bw2 Uw' 3Dw L' Uw F2 U2 Rw' 3Dw2 R2 3Dw 3Rw' Dw U2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw 3Fw' Uw D Fw2 L2 Dw' B L' 3Bw F2 Fw Bw 3Dw2 D2 U Fw' Lw' Fw Lw2 U2 3Bw' Bw Fw' D' 3Fw' D Rw2 Lw Fw 3Bw F' Lw' 3Lw' 3Dw L2 3Uw 3Rw Uw 3Rw2 U B' 3Bw F2 D2 Bw2 R2 Lw
*2. *Dw 3Uw2 3Lw Bw' 3Dw2 R' 3Rw' F2 3Uw' 3Fw Dw2 Lw U2 D' B' Uw 3Rw 3Bw Bw' 3Rw Dw2 Fw 3Fw 3Dw2 F 3Dw2 Rw' Dw' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw Dw U Bw2 Lw2 Bw 3Fw' L2 Uw' 3Dw L Lw' Rw2 Fw U D' R2 F L R2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Dw2 Uw2 3Bw2 Uw Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Lw 3Rw 3Fw R' D Bw' F2 3Rw2 R' U 3Fw U' Dw2 3Lw Dw2 L 3Dw2 3Bw Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw' F2 D 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 F' 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw' B D2 Rw' Dw Fw' Uw2 F Bw'
*3. *Lw' Dw' D2 3Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' F Rw' Fw 3Lw2 Rw Fw' Uw' 3Rw Bw2 3Lw 3Bw' 3Rw' Lw 3Fw' 3Uw 3Dw2 Lw2 R L' Fw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Dw Lw 3Rw2 B' Bw L' F2 R' 3Rw 3Lw L2 Dw F2 Uw2 D Lw' Dw 3Uw2 R2 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 Fw' 3Rw L' F B Lw Fw' D' R2 Lw2 Rw' 3Dw D2 R' Bw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Rw2 3Fw Uw 3Rw' 3Dw2 Dw B 3Fw' Uw2 Bw U D 3Lw' B' F' Lw2 D2 3Lw 3Dw L2 D' Bw2 F2 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 L' Bw' 3Uw2 3Bw Fw2 Dw2
*4. *Uw2 3Rw' Fw 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw' R Fw2 3Rw2 B2 3Lw F U' 3Lw2 Bw 3Fw2 Rw' L2 Bw 3Fw' 3Lw Fw2 Rw' L D 3Fw' B Lw 3Lw' U L Bw2 3Uw Dw' R2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Uw 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw' 3Fw Uw' 3Uw 3Lw R 3Dw Dw2 Bw' F Fw Dw2 D Lw2 Fw2 D' F R 3Dw' Dw L' Lw2 B' Lw2 R2 U' R Rw' Bw2 3Lw' F2 B2 3Bw' Lw2 3Lw R' Fw' F' 3Lw Fw2 Dw R 3Fw2 D B L' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw F' 3Rw2 Fw Bw' Uw 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Dw Lw
*5. *3Fw Dw' Fw2 F B2 L' Fw D' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Bw B' 3Uw' Bw U Uw2 F 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 F' 3Bw D2 3Lw D 3Lw' Dw2 D Rw2 Bw' F' Dw' B' 3Lw2 U' Dw 3Bw' 3Fw Fw' 3Lw2 R' D' 3Dw 3Lw Dw' Rw F D2 F2 3Uw Bw B' R' F D 3Lw2 R 3Rw' Lw2 B2 3Dw2 L Uw2 B' Fw' L 3Bw' Dw' 3Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw' 3Bw Dw R' Uw' Bw' B U Uw2 Lw' B2 3Fw2 D 3Dw2 3Fw Bw 3Rw 3Uw Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 R Fw L2 F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 U' F U' R F R U' R' F'
*2. *U2 R2 F U' F U R U R' F U'
*3. *U' R' U' R U' R F' U' R U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L B R' U D' L' F2 U B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 D2 L2 D Fw' Uw'
*2. *U' D2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L F2 U2 L' F' U2 B2 D2 L D F' U B' Rw Uw2
*3. *D2 L D R U2 D' F R' U R D2 R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 D R' L F' U B L' B U' Fw2 L' R2 U Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U Fw2 U Rw2 R' Fw' D B2 D L' Rw D2 Rw2 Fw' L Uw D' Rw z' y
*2. *L B' L D' L2 B U' F2 R' D L2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D' U' Rw2 D2 Fw2 R Fw2 D B2 D R Uw2 D Rw2 L B' L D R' Uw' R Fw' Uw2 U Rw Fw2 U x y'
*3. *L' R F' D2 F' U' F2 R D2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R' B Rw2 Uw2 B' U2 R Uw2 D2 F U2 B' Rw2 R F Uw B2 R' L F' Rw' D Rw2 Fw' L' Uw' L' x2 y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 B2 R' Fw Rw2 U2 F' D' Fw' Rw L' Uw F Bw B' Dw' F2 Dw Bw' Dw2 Lw F2 Lw' Rw2 Bw Lw2 D B2 Lw Fw' R L2 Lw Dw' L' B' R' Rw D' Dw L' Rw2 Lw2 Dw' U L' D' L F' Fw D2 Rw2 L' D' Lw2 Bw' B Dw2 F D2 3Fw'
*2. *U' D' F2 Bw U B2 Dw' Bw D2 Lw2 Rw L' Dw2 Bw2 L2 Uw' L' R Lw' Fw Lw2 Fw2 D' U Uw2 Dw R' B R2 F2 Lw F' Fw' Rw2 Lw2 U' F' Dw2 Fw Bw2 D R F2 U L B2 Dw2 L Bw D2 Rw Dw2 F Dw' U2 Rw D' B' R2 U' 3Rw2 3Uw
*3. *F2 Lw Bw Rw2 Uw' B2 Uw2 D Bw Uw B2 Bw' U2 Bw2 F R2 B Dw2 Lw2 L' Dw2 D B Dw D Fw' Bw' Uw' B' R L2 Uw' F R Uw2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 F2 U' Fw2 Dw Uw2 B U2 F L' U2 Uw2 Dw2 L' F2 Dw2 B2 Fw L2 F2 Bw' L2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 3Fw R U F' 3Fw Uw2 3Fw D Bw' B R' Fw' Bw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw B2 L' Rw' 3Uw2 Bw2 U Uw' Bw' R' 3Uw 3Fw' Dw' R Dw B2 3Fw2 L' 3Fw' F2 Fw B 3Rw' F2 U Fw' U 3Uw2 D 3Rw' 3Uw2 Rw' U2 Uw2 3Rw R2 Lw' F' Uw2 F D Bw' U' Uw Lw2 Uw' B' Bw2 F Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 R 3Fw2 U2 B' Uw2 F' Uw2 Lw D' z y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Lw 3Uw' D' 3Dw2 F L D' 3Lw' Rw Lw' Fw 3Lw D2 F2 3Uw U2 3Dw' Lw' B2 L2 Rw2 Lw Fw2 D' Fw' Dw2 B2 3Dw' Dw 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw' B2 3Fw 3Bw' Uw' L2 B Dw2 Lw2 U2 D 3Dw2 3Fw L' 3Dw' B2 3Dw' R2 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw U2 3Rw' Fw' Uw' 3Uw2 U Fw2 Bw2 3Bw F 3Lw' 3Fw' Uw Rw2 3Rw2 U' B2 D2 3Dw2 3Fw' Uw D 3Lw' 3Rw B' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Dw B2 L U' Bw B2 3Dw2 B2 Fw' 3Lw F2 L Dw' 3Dw' U Uw2 L2 Dw B' 3Bw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 D R F2 U F' L' D' R' Fw' Uw
*2. *L D' L2 D' B2 R B' L' U B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B R' U2 Rw2 Uw
*3. *B R' F L' U' R' L U' R2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' R F2 R Fw
*4. *B2 R2 U B2 R' U' R' U2 L B R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 F D' Fw Uw2
*5. *B L B' D R2 F R' U' D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L F R' D Rw'
*6. *B U D2 L' B2 U2 R' B U2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 L' U2 R' D2 U' Rw Uw'
*7. *R' D F2 R B2 L B2 F2 R' U2 F L' F2 L2 B2 D F' L U Rw2 Uw2
*8. *L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B' U2 B R' F2 U' B U2 R2 B U R F Uw
*9. *F' U L B2 R2 B' L2 D2 B F U L D2 R D' B U' R' F' Rw' Uw'
*10. *L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 D B D' B L U B F2 U' R' U' Fw Uw'
*11. *D L U F' R2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' B' L U R' B' Uw
*12. *B D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' D L F Rw
*13. *F2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 L' D2 L' R2 B' F' R F2 U R B2 R U R' Fw' Uw2
*14. *F' L B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R' D L D B' F D R2 Fw
*15. *F D2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 L' F2 R B F D L' U' L F2 D F' Rw
*16. *U2 R B R B2 R2 F' U' B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 D L' F'
*17. *U L2 B2 R2 D' L' F2 U' R D' L D B F' L' D2 R' Fw' Uw
*18. *R2 F L U' D2 R' U' R F' D' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' Rw Uw'
*19. *B2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R U2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 U L U2 Fw' Uw2
*20. *R B' L2 D2 B L' U B' D B2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 B D2 B U2 Rw Uw2
*21. *R D2 L2 U R' B' U' L2 F R' U' L2 U L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' Rw' Uw2
*22. *D2 L B2 R2 F' D F' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 R' F' R'
*23. *R D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 F R2 U' L2 U' L R D' L Fw Uw2
*24. *F' U2 L' U' F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L' U F' D' B R B2 R' Uw
*25. *L' D2 B2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 U' F' R B' D2 U F L U Rw
*26. *R' D' L U2 F B R' F' U R' U2 R L2 U2 D2 B2 L U L Uw2
*27. *U2 F2 R2 F L2 F R2 F2 L D2 U' B2 R D2 B' U B2 L U2 Rw Uw
*28. *D2 F R L U B D' F2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R' Fw Uw2
*29. *U' R' U2 L' D2 F R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 D R F2 U' Rw Uw2
*30. *B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U R' F2 U2 F' U L' R2 B Rw' Uw2
*31. *U2 F2 U2 L' D2 L R' D2 F D2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R' F L2 Uw'
*32. *R L B' U' B2 L U R2 F R F' R2 F2 B' L2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 Fw'
*33. *D' L2 D' B' L2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L B2 F L' R2 F D2 B2 Rw
*34. *F2 D2 R' B2 D2 U' L2 D L2 R2 F U L' B2 L F2 U L2 Fw Uw2
*35. *U2 F2 B' D2 R' L2 B' L' U2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U' B L2 D2 Fw Uw
*36. *B2 R' D' B' R2 L2 B D' F2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R2 L' U2 Fw' Uw2
*37. *F2 R' U2 L D' F' D' R' U L' R2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U Fw' Uw2
*38. *U B2 D2 F R2 U B' R D' R2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 L F2 R U Fw Uw'
*39. *B' L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 R' D B U2 L F2 D B' L R Fw'
*40. *L2 B L F2 L D2 L' B2 F2 U2 F' U R2 D' R B' D2 F' U Rw Uw
*41. *U L2 U' R2 U2 R F L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U B L' Fw Uw
*42. *R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 B' L2 U B L' U F' U B2 R' D' Fw Uw2
*43. *L' F2 D' F2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 L' F' R D B2 F2 R' B2 R' F' Uw
*44. *L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 F' R2 L' U F' D2 R2 B R D Rw2 Uw'
*45. *B2 L2 R D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' D' F2 D R' F' U2 Fw
*46. *B2 U2 R2 D' U L2 U' R' D2 U' B D' R B' F' D2 R' U Rw Uw
*47. *D R' U R2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 F R2 L' B L2 D2 L2 U' F' U Rw2
*48. *D2 B D' B L B R F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 R U B' Rw' Uw2
*49. *L B2 R' D R' F2 D2 B' R B' L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U' Fw Uw
*50. *R2 U L B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 R D2 B' D2 L D L2 D R' U' F Uw
*51. *R B2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R B' L2 D2 B' U R' B F R' F2 Rw
*52. *F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 R U2 F' D' F D2 L F' R2 F R2 Fw'
*53. *F' D2 B F2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U R' U R2 B' R U F2 Rw Uw
*54. *F' D2 L B2 D F2 U2 F2 D R' F R D' B U R2 B2 D Fw
*55. *L' D U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F' U B' F R' B2 L U2 R' U Rw2 Uw
*56. *U F2 R2 B' U2 F D2 B R2 D2 B D2 R' U2 L D R2 D' R U Rw' Uw'
*57. *R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R D F' L D' F U' L U F Uw
*58. *F2 L' R2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 D R' D L' B L2 F' U' B2 R' F2 Uw
*59. *L R2 D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 R U' F' L' B D' B' U R2 D' Fw' Uw2
*60. *R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U L2 B' U L B L D' B' L'
*61. *U' R2 F R2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 U' B R' D L2 U' F2 Rw Uw
*62. *R B' R2 D' F B2 U' D F' B' D' R D2 L' D2 L2 B2 R D2 Fw' Uw
*63. *F B2 U' D L B' U F2 R' F R U2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 Fw
*64. *L' F' L2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F U' L' D2 R' F2 U F2 D2 B' Rw'
*65. *R' B' R2 L D2 F' U B U2 F' R U D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' Fw' Uw2
*66. *U' D2 R2 B F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F' R B D U L' F' D2 U Fw Uw
*67. *L2 U B2 F2 R2 U L2 R U' B' L2 R F L' U' L2 B' F2 U Rw' Uw2
*68. *U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L F2 L' B' L' U F2 R' D' Fw'
*69. *F' U2 B2 L' U2 L R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D L F' L' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*70. *F' D F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 F U B' L' U F U' L' U2 Rw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' R' F2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F' L' D L2 U L R2 F' D2 L'
*2. *D B2 R2 D' R' D' F' D R2 L2 B2 D R2 U D B' U2 B'
*3. *D R' F' D2 L2 F2 B' R U' R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 U2
*4. *R U2 R F U' R2 F' U' D F D2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 L F2
*5. *R2 U' F' B' D2 R' B2 R2 D' L' U2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U R2 B' U' R D B' U F' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L2 B2
*2. *D2 R2 F2 U D' R2 F R B2 D2 B R2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 U L2
*3. *D' R F L2 U B2 D U' F2 D2 U' F L' D B2 F2 L' B' L2
*4. *D' F D L2 U B2 D2 L2 U B2 R' B' L2 F' D L2 U' L2 D
*5. *F U' B U' R U R2 D2 L2 U R2 B' F2 U R2 B2 L F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U' L2 D R B2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R B F2 U B2 D R2
*2. *R U D' R F2 U B' R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R' B' D2 B' L
*3. *F2 R U2 B D' L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 B F R F2 L' B' R' U'
*4. *F' R U' L2 B' L' D' R' F R2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U L' F'
*5. *F2 R F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L U' R B L B2 U B' R2 B F U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D' L' F L2 F L' D L2 D2 L2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U L' D R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U R' B F L U2 R F D U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R D' L F U R2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 L B2 R B2 L2 D' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U' R U2 R U2 F' U' F' R' U
*3. *B2 U2 F2 B' L F' U' B' L U2 D2 F2 B' U2 R2 U2 F R' U
*4. *U' R2 F D F R D B' U2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 D Rw2 D Fw2 Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 L' B2 F2 U2 R2 Fw L D R2 F Rw Uw D' F' L2 U2 Fw' L

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' U' F R U' R U' R2 U2
*3. *L' B L2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' R U F L B U R2 F' D
*4. *L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 D2 L' F' U R' B' L' B U2 B2 R Fw2 L Uw2 D' Fw2 R2 Fw2 B2 U R2 D2 L' Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw' U F L F Rw Fw' Rw2 F2 R2 Fw
*5. *U Fw' B' U2 Rw2 Dw' U Lw' B2 F2 Bw2 Uw2 B U' D Rw2 R F2 Fw B Bw D2 L Lw Bw2 Rw' Fw2 U Uw' Lw2 D Dw Fw' B' U Fw Rw2 B2 Uw L2 Rw' Fw Rw R' Lw Uw2 Rw Dw' Uw' B Rw2 Bw F Fw' Dw2 Lw2 F2 B' Bw U2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F U2 F' U F U2 F U2 R
*3. *L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D B U B L' R2 F D2 U R2 F'
*4. *F L2 D2 R2 D B2 D F2 D F2 D2 R B' F' U2 B' F2 R U' B' Fw2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U R U2 B2 L Uw2 F2 Fw' Rw2 L2 U' F2 Uw Fw' F L2 Fw Uw Rw' Uw'
*5. *B' Lw' Dw F B D' Uw' Rw D2 Uw' R2 Fw2 U B U F' Fw L2 D2 B2 Lw R2 Dw' B Rw' Uw2 Dw L2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' F' Lw Bw L' D' Rw' F2 Fw2 R Lw' U' R' Bw2 F R Uw' D2 R2 Bw2 U2 Uw Rw R' F' Uw2 Dw' Fw
*6. *Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw Uw L' U F' 3Rw2 3Fw L' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 3Fw' Bw2 R2 Dw2 U' Uw2 B2 F 3Rw Fw' 3Uw2 U Lw U' 3Rw L' R' F' B2 Uw2 3Rw' R D' Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 R Uw 3Uw' Dw2 R' D' U' L R2 Bw' Rw U D' F' D' Uw2 F' Rw' R Lw Uw' Rw2 D' Uw' R' L2 F' L2 Uw R' L2 Rw' 3Fw' F' R' 3Rw B Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R U2 F'
*3. *U2 L U R U' L2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 B' D' L R B' L' D'
*4. *D L2 D' R' D2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 L' U' L2 B R' U2 F' D' Uw2 Fw2 D B2 R' F2 U' Rw2 U' D2 L Fw2 R2 Fw' R' L2 F B' Rw' F' Uw' D B Uw' Rw
*5. *R' D' Uw2 Rw2 R' B D2 R2 Rw D2 Fw L' Lw B Fw F2 Uw2 R L Lw2 Bw' F2 Dw' L' F Lw2 B' F2 Uw2 Lw D2 B Uw Lw Fw2 Bw2 B' F2 L2 B' Rw Dw2 B Bw2 R' L2 D2 R' F2 Bw' R B' Lw2 R2 Dw' Bw2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw2
*6. *3Uw' L2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Uw' D' U R Fw Lw2 3Fw2 U Lw2 Uw Fw L' Bw Rw Fw 3Fw 3Rw' 3Uw 3Fw' B2 Rw R Fw' R2 Fw B2 3Uw D' Uw2 F Bw Lw L' R2 3Uw' L 3Fw2 3Uw 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw Fw' L Bw F2 B R Rw2 F' Lw2 Uw' Fw Lw' B D2 F2 R U 3Rw2 R2 Fw2 L Uw' Fw Lw2 Rw Uw2 Lw' Bw' D2 Bw B R' L2 Dw'
*7. *3Fw' Bw2 Lw2 3Bw B' L2 Lw' 3Rw' D' L2 F 3Dw2 3Rw D Fw2 3Bw B Lw' Fw 3Dw2 U2 Dw B2 3Dw B' Dw2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw F' 3Dw2 Bw Fw 3Bw2 3Rw' D Bw2 F B 3Bw D2 Bw2 Dw Lw 3Uw U2 L B Bw2 D2 Fw' D2 Uw' Dw 3Bw' F2 U2 3Lw' Bw 3Lw L' R' D' U2 3Lw U Dw' L2 D' 3Uw' B2 R Rw' Bw2 B Lw2 D2 Rw Dw 3Rw Bw' 3Bw2 U Uw 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Dw' B' Rw2 3Fw L2 B' Dw' D' Uw2 3Fw Rw L' 3Bw' B'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR2- DL3- UL0+ U0+ R1- D1+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R1+ D2- L0+ ALL3+ DR DL UL
*2. *UR4+ DR4- DL6+ UL6+ U3+ R0+ D1- L3+ ALL1- y2 U4- R2- D4- L2+ ALL5- UR UL
*3. *UR4- DR3+ DL1+ UL4- U4- R0+ D4+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U2- R2+ D0+ L5- ALL5- UR DR UL
*4. *UR6+ DR4- DL1- UL1+ U2- R6+ D5- L2- ALL5- y2 U5- R4- D4- L3+ ALL6+ DR DL
*5. *UR1+ DR4+ DL4+ UL4+ U3- R6+ D3- L2+ ALL2- y2 U0+ R1- D5+ L6+ ALL3+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' U' L R' L B' R' U L U' l' r
*2. *B' R L B' R B L U' B L R u' r b
*3. *R L B R' L B U' R L' B R r'
*4. *R L' U R L' R L R' B L B' u' l r' b
*5. *L U' B' R' B U' R' U' B' L' B' u' l' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,-4) / (6,3) / (-5,-2) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (-5,-3) / (-4,-1) /
*2. *(0,-1) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (0,-1) / (4,-2)
*3. *(-3,5) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-2) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) / (6,0)
*4. *(1,0) / (-4,5) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (6,-2) / (0,-1) / (-5,-2)
*5. *(0,5) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (3,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L R' U' B' L B R' U' B'
*2. *B L R U L R' L B R' L R'
*3. *L R B' L' B' R' L' R' U' B U'
*4. *L B R B L' U R L' B' L' B
*5. *U R B R' B U' R U R' L' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R BR2 flip U' F2 U L' BL' BR2' U2 flip U F' BR R2' BL2' U' L2 BR' R2 U' R' U' F U2' F2 R U2 F' R
*2. *R F2' flip U' BL2' U R' L2 BR2' BL flip U2 BL2' BR U2 F2' L2 U' BL U2' R' F2' R2 F2' U2' F2' R' F' R' U R2'
*3. *R2' L2 flip BR U2 R2' U' BL BR' U' flip BR BL BR2 U2' R2 F' L2' U2 R U2' R U' R2 F2 R2 U2' F U' F R2'
*4. *U' R F2 U' R2 F R2 flip U BL2' BR2 BL' U2 L2' BL BR2 U' R2 F2' U2' F' U2' R2 U2 R U2
*5. *R flip F BR' R2 BR2 U2' F flip U L2' U F2' U2 BR2' BL2' L BL2 U2' F2 U2' R' F' R' U R' U F2' U F2' R2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 R' F2 U' F R U R' U2 F
*3. *F D2 B2 D2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R U2 R B2 F U' B2 R' D2 B
*4. *U L B' U2 B L' D' B2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 F U2 L2 D' F L' Uw2 B L2 Uw2 R' B2 R2 B' Rw2 F L' Uw2 Rw2 D Rw2 Uw B' R Rw' Uw' B U2 L Uw L
*5. *Lw2 B U Fw Bw' D' Fw' R F2 D2 Dw' Fw D F2 Rw2 F Dw' L2 Rw' Lw' B2 L2 F2 D' U Dw' Lw' Bw D U' Bw' Fw' Dw' B Rw2 Uw Fw2 R F2 Dw2 R2 Lw F' D2 B2 Uw L' F Fw2 D' Uw F Bw2 Uw' Dw' D B Dw2 D B
*OH. *R2 D B D2 U2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B R' F R' D' L B' R2 D
*Clock. *UR4+ DR1- DL6+ UL5+ U3- R4- D1+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U3- R5- D0+ L5- ALL1+ DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B U' L' B R' U' R L' U B' R u' l r' b'
*Square-1. *(-3,5) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-4) /
*Skewb. *L B' U' L R' U' L U' L' R L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R b' r f F L' r' f l' R B R' B' F' R F' L
*2. *L B' R F L' f' l r' b L' F L F' L' B' R B'
*3. *B' R r R B' b r' b l' B' L' B' L' R' B'
*4. *F' r b' B' R r' b f r' R B' L B' F' L B R' F'
*5. *R' F' f' r b' l' b l f' B R B' F L B' R F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U L Uw' Lw' Rw L R' B' Rw U' B' Uw Lw Bw' Uw' Bw' Uw Lw' Uw Lw r'
*2. *Uw Rw' Bw' U' L' R B' Uw' Bw' L R' Uw' Lw' Uw Rw' Lw Bw Lw' Bw u' l' r' b'
*3. *Lw U' Bw' L B Uw R Lw' B Rw' Bw Uw Rw Uw' Bw' Rw' Bw Uw b
*4. *Bw L R' Bw' Uw U' Lw R B' Lw' Uw Lw Uw Rw Lw Rw Lw Uw u l b'
*5. *Bw' Rw Lw U' Lw' R B' Rw U L Uw' Rw' Bw' Lw Uw Bw l r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L U2 L2 D R2 U R D L2 U R D L D R2 U L3 D R D L U3 R3 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U2 L2 D L U2 R D R D2 L2 U R U L D R3 D L U R U L2 D2 R U3 R D2 L U2 L D2 R D R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R U2 R U L2 D R U L D2 R3 U2 L2 D R D2 R U3 L2 D2 R D R U3 L D L D R U L D L U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U L U L U R2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 D R U2 L D2 R D L2 U R D L U L D R U R2 U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D R D L2 U2 L D2 R2 U R U L U L2 D2 R2 D L2 U R U2 R2 D L2 U L D R D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 B U B R2 F D R' B U D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L U B2 D U2 L2 U B2 U2 R' B D2 B' R' U2 F L F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D U2 F D2 L B' F' D R' U' B2 D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L U' R2 D' L2 R U' B2 D2 R' F' U L B R U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R D2 B' R D' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' R' F R2 D2 R' B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F' R' D2 U B' F2 D' R' D' B2 R2 F'
*2. *R' L' B R F B' U D' L B2 R2 L F2 R' D2 F2 R' B' R'
*3. *L2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' B' D R' F2 L2 D' R' B2 L' F
*4. *B' F' L2 U2 F U2 R2 B F' R2 L' B2 F R2 D B2 D2 L' U'
*5. *U B' R' D' L2 F U D2 B U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 B' L' D2 F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UF UR UL LB UL UB LB UL UB UR UL RF UR UF UL LB UB UL RB UR LF UL UF UB UR UL UF RB UB RB LF UF DL LB LF DL DF DR DB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UR+2 UB UR-2 UF-2 LB+ UL+2 UF+2 DB LB+ DR- DF
*2. * UF UB UR UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UL UB UL RF UR UF UB UL UF UR LB UB LB UB UR RF RB UB LF UF UL UF UR LF UL LF UL UB UR UF UL DR DF RF UF UR UL LB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF UF+ UL UF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 UB+ UR+ LB-2 DF+
*3. * UF UR UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UF LB UL UB RF UR UF UB UR UL UF UR UB LB UL RF UR RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UB LF UL UB RB DL LF UF DR RF DF DL DR DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+2 LF UF-2 DR+2 RB DR-2 RF+ DL+ DF+2 RF
*4. * UB UR UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UL UF UL RF UR UF UB LB UL RF UF UR UB UL LB UL UB LB RB UB UR LF UF UR UB UR UL UF UL DL LF DB LB DR DF DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 UB LB RF- DL+2 LF+ DL+ LF+2 RF+ UR UB+2 DF+2 RF+2
*5. * UR UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UF LB UL UB LB RF UR UB UL UF UB UR LB RF UR UF RB LF UF UR UL UB UR UB UL DF RF DL DR DF LF UF UR RB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB RB UF+2 LB+ DB LB+2 LF UF DR DL LF+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R F R' D R BR R' BR' D' R' F U L F L' F' U' R F' R L' F L R' U' F L' F' U' L' U BL U' D' R F U' L
*2. *L' U' L B BL L BL' L' B' U' B' U' B' BL' B' BL' L' BL' U R L' F R U F' U' R U F' BR' B U BR' D' L' BR' BL'
*3. *R L F L U L U R U D BR' D' BR R D' F D F' L' U R U' F U L' F R' F' U' F BR' R' D F' BR D' BR
*4. *F R L' R' U' R U L F R F U L F L' F' U' R F' R' F L' R L' F L' F' R U' R' F' L D' BR B BR' U' R' B'
*5. *L R' F' L' F L R L U' L' U L F' R L F' L F U' L U' R L F B U' BL D' U' B L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 16, 2021)

Results for week 45: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, Benyó, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(127)
1.  0.94 Legomanz
2.  1.27 Charles Jerome
3.  1.38 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.73 V Achyuthan
5.  1.82 asacuber
6.  1.88 Imran Rahman
7.  1.89 Luke Garrett
8.  1.90 darrensaito
9.  1.91 leomannen
10.  1.99 ElyasCubing
11.  2.17 CubeCube
12.  2.23 Magdamini
12.  2.23 sean_cut4
14.  2.36 TipsterTrickster 
15.  2.37 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  2.38 sideedmain
17.  2.44 tyl3366
18.  2.49 JChambers13
18.  2.49 JoXCuber
20.  2.54 Benyó
21.  2.56 Christopher Fandrich
22.  2.77 NoahCubing
23.  2.82 Mantas Urbanavicius
24.  2.86 Zamirul Faris
25.  2.93 cuberkid10
26.  2.94 agradess2
27.  2.99 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  2.99 ichcubegerne
27.  2.99 John_NOTgood
30.  3.07 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  3.07 AndrewT99
32.  3.11 BradenTheMagician
33.  3.15 Liam Wadek
33.  3.15 Kedin drysdale
35.  3.16 Sphericality
36.  3.17 Antto Pitkänen
37.  3.20 midnightcuberx
38.  3.23 Nuuk cuber
39.  3.31 Cale S
40.  3.34 Ricardo Zapata
41.  3.36 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  3.40 abhijat
43.  3.62 sigalig
43.  3.62 VIBE_ZT
45.  3.65 Jscuber
46.  3.66 DesertWolf
46.  3.66 wearephamily1719
48.  3.75 Arachane
49.  3.83 tJardigradHe
50.  3.87 Dream Cubing
51.  3.91 Ontricus
52.  3.96 2019ECKE02
53.  3.97 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
53.  3.97 Josiah Blomker
55.  4.01 Fisko
55.  4.01 mihnea3000
57.  4.04 CB21
58.  4.05 BMcCl1
59.  4.12 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
60.  4.21 Fred Lang
61.  4.24 sqAree
62.  4.26 FaLoL
63.  4.28 DGCubes
64.  4.32 arctan
64.  4.32 abunickabhi
66.  4.37 CubableYT
67.  4.39 Triangles_are_cubers
68.  4.42 d2polld
69.  4.45 Der Der
70.  4.51 Thecubingcuber347
71.  4.64 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
72.  4.72 Cubey_Tube
73.  4.76 Li Xiang
74.  4.79 apollocube
74.  4.79 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
76.  4.98 CubingWithJosh
76.  4.98 Pugalan Aravintan
78.  5.04 TheEpicCuber
79.  5.09 bentse
80.  5.14 cuberswoop
81.  5.17 Lewis
82.  5.30 CaptainCuber
83.  5.44 HippieCuber
84.  5.64 breadears
85.  5.80 randomcubes
86.  5.86 cubesolver7
87.  5.96 White KB
88.  6.03 Pfannkuchener
89.  6.14 FB Cubing
89.  6.14 BlueAcidball
91.  6.17 Simon31415
92.  6.29 Poorcuber09
93.  6.33 Ninjascoccer
94.  6.39 pb_cuber
95.  6.84 Isaiah Scott
96.  7.04 nevinscph
97.  7.20 Boris McCoy
98.  7.23 jkx9
99.  7.40 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
100.  7.47 SUCubing
101.  7.54 fef
102.  7.67 Mike Hughey
103.  7.78 cubingmom2
104.  7.79 DynaXT
105.  7.81 Jrg
106.  8.31 linus.sch
107.  8.63 Stijn
108.  8.70 aamiel
109.  8.93 GooseCuber
110.  8.97 KellanB
111.  8.98 sporteisvogel
112.  8.99 memo_cubed
113.  9.10 Rubika-37-021204
114.  9.22 One Wheel
115.  9.33 thomas.sch
116.  9.65 Sandaru Dunutilake
117.  10.34 Joel binu
118.  10.39 Firegamer
119.  10.84 SpeedCuberSUB30
120.  11.58 Ultimatecuber0814
121.  11.65 Jacck
122.  12.27 PiiReyes
123.  14.24 RaFperm
124.  16.05 MatsBergsten
125.  16.25 isisk
126.  18.73 Blitzmoos
127.  22.92 bulkocuber


*3x3x3*(172)
1.  6.33 Luke Garrett
2.  7.21 Mantas Urbanavicius
3.  7.52 Zamirul Faris


Spoiler



4.  7.59 Christopher Fandrich
5.  7.64 NathanaelCubes
6.  7.87 V Achyuthan
7.  7.97 MLGCubez
8.  7.98 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  8.08 darrensaito
10.  8.27 Magdamini
11.  8.29 NoahCubing
12.  8.33 tJardigradHe
13.  8.37 Charles Jerome
14.  8.43 thecubingwizard
15.  8.53 JChambers13
16.  8.56 Jscuber
17.  8.63 vishwasankarcubing
18.  8.70 Heewon Seo
19.  8.75 CubeCube
20.  8.81 Ty Y.
21.  9.13 abhijat
22.  9.15 Dream Cubing
23.  9.19 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  9.20 FishyIshy
25.  9.24 sideedmain
26.  9.27 sean_cut4
27.  9.31 cuberkid10
28.  9.36 JoXCuber
29.  9.52 BraydenAdamsSolves
30.  9.62 mrsniffles01
31.  9.72 asacuber
32.  9.81 leomannen
32.  9.81 Cale S
34.  9.82 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
35.  9.83 BMcCl1
36.  9.93 GenTheThief
37.  9.97 TipsterTrickster 
38.  9.98 Clément B.
39.  10.00 agradess2
39.  10.00 Logan2017DAYR01
41.  10.09 Arachane
42.  10.10 BradenTheMagician
43.  10.14 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
44.  10.15 Benyó
45.  10.24 Boris McCoy
46.  10.26 VJW
47.  10.35 FaLoL
48.  10.43 mihnea3000
49.  10.48 G2013
50.  10.60 DhruvA
51.  10.65 sigalig
52.  10.68 DGCubes
53.  10.71 Ontricus
54.  10.77 Imran Rahman
55.  10.91 John_NOTgood
56.  10.98 ichcubegerne
57.  11.00 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
58.  11.02 Kedin drysdale
58.  11.02 qaz
60.  11.03 20luky3
61.  11.10 abunickabhi
62.  11.18 tyl3366
63.  11.21 Liam Wadek
64.  11.22 wearephamily1719
64.  11.22 bentse
66.  11.39 lumes2121
67.  11.45 Antto Pitkänen
67.  11.45 Nuuk cuber
69.  11.53 PCCuber
70.  11.81 d2polld
71.  11.82 Cubey_Tube
72.  11.90 Fisko
73.  11.92 2019ECKE02
74.  12.10 sqAree
75.  12.20 CubingWithJosh
76.  12.22 Ricardo Zapata
77.  12.36 midnightcuberx
78.  12.44 Fred Lang
79.  12.45 apollocube
80.  12.57 Chris Van Der Brink
81.  13.01 trangium
82.  13.10 chancet4488
83.  13.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
84.  13.33 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
85.  13.45 seanthecuber
86.  13.57 revaldoah
87.  13.64 Lionel Lee
88.  13.76 Winfaza
89.  13.80 breadears
90.  13.81 jkx9
91.  13.91 Josiah Blomker
92.  14.15 BlueAcidball
93.  14.19 DesertWolf
94.  14.21 topppits
95.  14.23 Der Der
96.  14.39 Triangles_are_cubers
96.  14.39 HippieCuber
98.  14.40 pizzacrust
98.  14.40 CB21
100.  14.49 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
101.  14.51 TheCubingAddict980
101.  14.51 arctan
103.  14.60 nevinscph
104.  14.76 Gan11Cuber
105.  15.08 TheEpicCuber
106.  15.24 White KB
107.  15.49 xyzzy
108.  15.64 Sphericality
109.  15.83 Cozy
110.  16.34 Thecubingcuber347
111.  16.46 thatkid
112.  16.55 CubeRed
112.  16.55 John Benwell
114.  16.65 AndrewT99
115.  16.69 VIBE_ZT
116.  16.74 Petri Krzywacki
117.  16.93 duckyisepic
118.  17.04 Simon31415
119.  17.34 MuaazCubes
120.  17.46 Myanmarcuberzwe
121.  17.53 CaptainCuber
122.  17.66 FB Cubing
123.  18.22 SpeedCuberSUB30
124.  18.27 Sir E Brum
125.  18.92 seungju choi
126.  19.36 bgcatfan
127.  19.64 Poorcuber09
128.  19.85 Li Xiang
129.  20.27 sporteisvogel
130.  21.13 Pugalan Aravintan
131.  21.35 cuberswoop
132.  21.45 zakikaz
133.  21.54 Ninjascoccer
133.  21.54 Lewis
135.  21.80 finri
136.  22.13 pb_cuber
137.  22.30 Jrg
138.  22.50 Isaiah Scott
139.  23.49 Mike Hughey
140.  23.52 SUCubing
141.  23.70 Rusty05
142.  24.17 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
142.  24.17 DynaXT
144.  25.09 bulkocuber
145.  25.51 KellanB
146.  25.70 One Wheel
147.  26.06 fef
148.  26.08 GooseCuber
149.  26.75 Rubika-37-021204
150.  27.00 cubingmom2
151.  28.40 linus.sch
152.  28.46 DylanChen
153.  30.57 Jacck
154.  30.90 aamiel
155.  32.26 randomcubes
156.  32.70 YouriGast
157.  32.81 yeetamus
158.  33.29 RaFperm
159.  33.71 PiiReyes
160.  34.03 thomas.sch
161.  34.63 memo_cubed
162.  36.24 GT8590
163.  37.81 Nash171
164.  39.41 MatsBergsten
165.  39.48 Ultimatecuber0814
166.  40.10 Firegamer
167.  40.34 cuberboy123
168.  41.83 Blitzmoos
169.  42.99 Joel binu
170.  43.23 grumble367
171.  46.71 isisk
172.  50.59 awh


*4x4x4*(96)
1.  29.40 cuberkid10
2.  30.77 Luke Garrett
3.  31.14 G2013


Spoiler



4.  31.59 Dream Cubing
5.  31.77 Heewon Seo
6.  32.84 Mantas Urbanavicius
7.  33.57 tJardigradHe
8.  35.22 JoXCuber
9.  35.23 ichcubegerne
10.  35.77 abhijat
11.  36.03 Jscuber
12.  36.63 FaLoL
13.  37.47 Charles Jerome
14.  38.17 Benyó
15.  38.52 NoahCubing
16.  38.58 Zamirul Faris
17.  38.62 BradenTheMagician
18.  39.46 DLXCubing
19.  39.59 20luky3
20.  39.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  39.73 Cale S
22.  40.33 TipsterTrickster 
23.  41.01 sigalig
24.  41.91 BMcCl1
25.  42.09 Ricardo Zapata
26.  42.39 sean_cut4
27.  43.04 DGCubes
28.  43.26 agradess2
29.  43.80 Liam Wadek
30.  43.81 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  44.63 abunickabhi
32.  46.32 VJW
33.  46.81 wearephamily1719
34.  47.70 NathanaelCubes
35.  48.01 CB21
36.  48.12 John_NOTgood
37.  48.25 Ontricus
38.  48.93 V Achyuthan
39.  49.15 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
40.  49.33 Arachane
41.  50.59 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
42.  51.14 midnightcuberx
43.  51.73 pizzacrust
44.  52.04 apollocube
45.  53.27 sqAree
46.  53.89 nevinscph
47.  54.11 Nuuk cuber
48.  54.71 DesertWolf
49.  55.24 Winfaza
50.  55.26 breadears
51.  55.54 bentse
52.  56.34 FishyIshy
53.  56.90 VIBE_ZT
54.  57.23 Der Der
55.  57.28 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
56.  57.88 CaptainCuber
57.  57.90 d2polld
58.  57.98 Cubey_Tube
59.  59.10 Sphericality
60.  1:00.17 CubingWithJosh
61.  1:00.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
62.  1:00.76 thatkid
63.  1:06.21 Gan11Cuber
64.  1:07.63 FB Cubing
65.  1:08.96 BlueAcidball
66.  1:09.35 Josiah Blomker
67.  1:09.58 Pfannkuchener
68.  1:11.70 HippieCuber
69.  1:14.01 Li Xiang
70.  1:16.34 Lewis
71.  1:17.80 One Wheel
72.  1:18.91 Petri Krzywacki
73.  1:21.13 Jrg
74.  1:21.97 Poorcuber09
75.  1:30.27 sporteisvogel
76.  1:32.94 linus.sch
77.  1:33.56 Isaiah Scott
78.  1:35.32 freshcuber.de
79.  1:38.98 pb_cuber
80.  1:40.64 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
81.  1:42.44 Rubika-37-021204
82.  1:43.45 thomas.sch
83.  1:46.83 Cozy
84.  1:50.00 Jacck
85.  1:59.43 finri
86.  2:00.98 KellanB
87.  2:04.61 MatsBergsten
88.  2:05.82 RaFperm
89.  2:23.35 Blitzmoos
90.  2:47.67 PiiReyes
91.  3:02.41 SpeedCuberSUB30
92.  4:51.26 Ultimatecuber0814
93.  4:52.91 grumble367
94.  DNF MartinN13
94.  DNF PCCuber
94.  DNF cuberswoop


*5x5x5*(63)
1.  57.17 cuberkid10
2.  59.28 tJardigradHe
3.  59.80 Mantas Urbanavicius


Spoiler



4.  1:04.18 JoXCuber
5.  1:04.40 CubeCube
6.  1:04.71 Benyó
7.  1:05.36 Heewon Seo
8.  1:06.04 Dream Cubing
9.  1:06.82 abhijat
10.  1:06.97 ichcubegerne
11.  1:07.01 FaLoL
12.  1:07.08 Jscuber
13.  1:07.32 fun at the joy
14.  1:08.20 TipsterTrickster 
15.  1:08.99 Luke Garrett
16.  1:13.75 agradess2
17.  1:16.85 DGCubes
18.  1:17.36 NoahCubing
19.  1:17.71 Zamirul Faris
20.  1:18.03 sigalig
21.  1:20.41 VJW
22.  1:22.80 abunickabhi
23.  1:23.77 nevinscph
24.  1:23.96 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:25.85 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  1:26.14 Ricardo Zapata
27.  1:27.19 CB21
28.  1:28.84 Liam Wadek
29.  1:29.41 sean_cut4
30.  1:31.58 BMcCl1
31.  1:33.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
32.  1:34.76 NathanaelCubes
33.  1:35.93 John_NOTgood
34.  1:39.47 sqAree
35.  1:40.33 thatkid
36.  1:41.60 breadears
37.  1:44.25 Triangles_are_cubers
38.  1:46.64 Sphericality
39.  1:47.85 DesertWolf
40.  1:49.85 Pfannkuchener
41.  1:52.85 Lewis
42.  2:02.96 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
43.  2:14.35 FB Cubing
44.  2:16.60 FishyIshy
45.  2:22.76 midnightcuberx
46.  2:23.70 Jrg
47.  2:23.90 One Wheel
48.  2:25.94 Li Xiang
49.  2:29.71 filmip
50.  2:33.65 Rubika-37-021204
51.  2:36.58 Petri Krzywacki
52.  2:39.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
53.  2:40.19 linus.sch
54.  2:43.72 sporteisvogel
55.  2:43.82 Jacck
56.  2:50.28 Josiah Blomker
57.  2:52.68 thomas.sch
58.  3:21.10 freshcuber.de
59.  3:32.97 RaFperm
60.  3:57.49 MatsBergsten
61.  4:14.31 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
62.  5:04.42 Blitzmoos
63.  10:44.44 Ultimatecuber0814


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:49.02 Benyó
2.  1:52.02 Dream Cubing
3.  1:55.14 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  2:02.54 ichcubegerne
5.  2:02.88 tJardigradHe
6.  2:03.60 JoXCuber
7.  2:03.89 TipsterTrickster 
8.  2:04.27 FaLoL
9.  2:11.27 Heewon Seo
10.  2:13.70 agradess2
11.  2:14.90 sigalig
12.  2:18.49 Luke Garrett
13.  2:23.29 nevinscph
14.  2:34.00 CB21
15.  2:36.82 Liam Wadek
16.  2:36.84 BradenTheMagician
17.  2:37.97 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  2:51.74 Nuuk cuber
19.  2:54.22 DGCubes
20.  3:06.65 OriEy
21.  3:32.29 Sphericality
22.  3:46.67 One Wheel
23.  3:51.54 DesertWolf
24.  3:58.81 Jrg
25.  4:22.12 Lewis
26.  4:23.14 filmip
27.  4:31.62 Li Xiang
28.  4:33.13 linus.sch
29.  4:43.93 Rubika-37-021204
30.  4:44.14 Jacck
31.  4:49.76 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
32.  5:14.13 sporteisvogel
33.  5:23.65 thomas.sch
34.  6:36.58 freshcuber.de
35.  6:38.20 RaFperm
36.  7:54.95 MatsBergsten
37.  DNF NathanaelCubes
37.  DNF Arachane


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:32.07 Benyó
2.  2:38.65 Dream Cubing
3.  2:55.38 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:56.25 FaLoL
5.  3:10.58 Lionel Lee
6.  3:11.22 JoXCuber
7.  3:16.49 agradess2
8.  3:26.34 sigalig
9.  3:32.33 nevinscph
10.  3:34.49 tJardigradHe
11.  3:37.02 CB21
12.  3:43.27 Liam Wadek
13.  3:54.00 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  4:38.53 OriEy
15.  4:58.76 LittleLumos
16.  5:22.49 Sphericality
17.  6:09.64 Jrg
18.  6:27.39 Lewis
19.  7:19.33 Li Xiang
20.  7:23.44 filmip
21.  7:30.30 sporteisvogel
22.  7:41.26 Jacck
23.  7:53.23 linus.sch
24.  8:12.97 thomas.sch
25.  9:05.14 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
26.  9:32.49 RaFperm
27.  DNF Jscuber
27.  DNF cuberkid10
27.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
27.  DNF freshcuber.de


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(38)
1.  2.91 V Achyuthan
2.  6.70 JoXCuber
3.  7.51 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  7.81 CubeCube
5.  8.24 MLGCubez
6.  8.63 sigalig
7.  10.70 Luke Garrett
8.  11.10 sideedmain
9.  11.61 Benyó
10.  12.98 BradenTheMagician
11.  13.61 Li Xiang
12.  14.74 abhijat
13.  15.33 TipsterTrickster 
14.  17.00 sean_cut4
15.  20.00 ichcubegerne
16.  20.61 Arachane
17.  20.74 2019ECKE02
18.  21.14 Fisko
19.  21.50 agradess2
20.  22.14 nevinscph
21.  23.34 CubingWithJosh
22.  23.68 Sphericality
23.  25.70 Mike Hughey
24.  28.85 sqAree
25.  29.84 Ricardo Zapata
26.  30.22 LittleLumos
27.  35.04 CB21
28.  36.64 MatsBergsten
29.  41.36 cuberkid10
30.  41.53 Jacck
31.  52.06 thomas.sch
32.  59.48 Cubey_Tube
33.  1:24.90 sporteisvogel
34.  1:37.27 linus.sch
35.  3:15.76 RaFperm
36.  DNF bentse
36.  DNF cuberswoop
36.  DNF Josiah Blomker


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  23.85 sigalig
2.  28.39 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  28.73 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  31.85 sqAree
5.  35.51 Keroma12
6.  44.81 abunickabhi
7.  49.40 CubingWithJosh
8.  1:04.51 Benyó
9.  1:14.88 AndrewT99
10.  1:24.60 2019ECKE02
11.  1:24.66 Logan2017DAYR01
12.  1:30.28 LittleLumos
13.  1:31.96 revaldoah
14.  1:32.19 Arachane
15.  1:50.27 MatsBergsten
16.  2:02.84 Sphericality
17.  2:06.96 filmip
18.  2:10.18 JoXCuber
19.  2:11.25 V Achyuthan
20.  2:13.93 Der Der
21.  2:17.10 abhijat
22.  2:37.29 DesertWolf
23.  3:04.01 midnightcuberx
24.  3:23.26 Jacck
25.  3:34.68 CB21
26.  4:57.52 padddi
27.  6:33.91 sporteisvogel
28.  8:16.27 thomas.sch
29.  DNF d2polld
29.  DNF nevinscph


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:35.07 sigalig
2.  2:30.14 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  5:42.77 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  12:37.27 abhijat
5.  15:17.59 Jacck
6.  17:34.53 CB21
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF Sphericality
7.  DNF Arachane
7.  DNF seungju choi


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:49.80 sigalig
2.  10:11.14 nevinscph
3.  13:57.40 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  15:46.11 Jacck
5.  19:25.02 MatsBergsten
6.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  DNF Sphericality
6.  DNF abhijat


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  22:40.60 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  42:47.19 nevinscph
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  28/31 54:07 Keroma12
2.  14/19 60:00 Ali161102
3.  8/9 41:00 Arachane


Spoiler



4.  5/5 28:39 MatsBergsten
5.  3/3 11:46 Jacck
6.  3/3 25:47 thomas.sch
7.  2/3 5:54 nevinscph
8.  2/3 13:42 Sphericality
9.  0/2 20:00 sporteisvogel
9.  3/11 60:00 brad711


*3x3x3 one-handed*(90)
1.  10.97 Luke Garrett
2.  12.47 CubeCube
3.  12.68 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  12.88 GenTheThief
5.  13.23 2017LAMB06
6.  13.82 tJardigradHe
7.  14.02 Jscuber
8.  14.06 NathanaelCubes
9.  14.80 Charles Jerome
10.  15.26 asacuber
11.  15.77 Magdamini
12.  15.88 mihnea3000
13.  16.09 thecubingwizard
14.  16.50 V Achyuthan
15.  17.19 Heewon Seo
16.  17.51 BradenTheMagician
17.  17.53 abunickabhi
18.  17.61 ichcubegerne
18.  17.61 apollocube
20.  17.94 Arachane
21.  18.01 vishwasankarcubing
22.  18.42 JoXCuber
23.  18.70 midnightcuberx
24.  18.74 leomannen
25.  18.80 cuberkid10
26.  19.27 sean_cut4
27.  19.52 sqAree
28.  19.72 Benyó
29.  19.90 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  20.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  20.38 Cale S
32.  20.72 Ricardo Zapata
33.  20.89 DGCubes
34.  20.93 Dream Cubing
35.  21.10 PCCuber
36.  21.63 revaldoah
37.  21.81 wearephamily1719
38.  22.10 Ontricus
39.  22.11 John_NOTgood
40.  22.55 agradess2
41.  22.78 d2polld
42.  23.05 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
43.  23.31 Zamirul Faris
44.  23.42 sigalig
45.  23.54 Liam Wadek
46.  23.57 BMcCl1
47.  24.13 Winfaza
48.  24.21 Gan11Cuber
49.  24.72 Kedin drysdale
50.  25.05 Fisko
51.  25.07 trangium
52.  25.10 abhijat
53.  25.18 VJW
54.  25.90 xyzzy
55.  26.62 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  26.67 breadears
57.  26.86 lumes2121
58.  26.88 Thecubingcuber347
59.  27.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
60.  27.69 chancet4488
61.  27.79 nevinscph
62.  29.52 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
63.  30.15 Nuuk cuber
64.  30.71 BlueAcidball
65.  31.20 Sphericality
66.  32.32 seungju choi
67.  34.43 Cubey_Tube
68.  34.48 White KB
69.  38.69 Der Der
70.  39.80 filmip
71.  40.67 jkx9
72.  40.94 CB21
73.  41.26 Isaiah Scott
74.  41.54 Li Xiang
75.  42.53 CubingWithJosh
76.  44.44 Poorcuber09
77.  45.97 HippieCuber
78.  46.24 Mike Hughey
79.  46.45 Simon31415
80.  47.81 FB Cubing
81.  51.46 sporteisvogel
82.  54.20 cuberswoop
83.  56.72 Jacck
84.  59.47 Josiah Blomker
85.  1:00.37 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
86.  1:02.29 Rubika-37-021204
87.  1:04.16 linus.sch
88.  1:04.80 randomcubes
89.  1:12.72 bentse
90.  2:04.45 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  37.17 DhruvA
2.  1:41.98 One Wheel
3.  1:46.78 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  3:28.48 Sphericality
5.  DNF cuberswoop
5.  DNF isisk


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  23.42 Kedin drysdale
2.  43.35 CB21
3.  43.55 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  46.17 BradenTheMagician
5.  46.85 DGCubes
6.  54.41 Arachane
7.  55.93 abhijat
8.  58.02 Zamirul Faris
9.  1:09.15 John_NOTgood
10.  1:21.49 V Achyuthan
11.  1:39.81 Thecubingcuber347
12.  1:50.93 Jacck
13.  2:17.76 Li Xiang
14.  17:00.03 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
15.  DNF VJW


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  28.00 (30, 28, 26) SpeedCubeReview
2.  28.67 (31, 27, 28) Benyó
2.  28.67 (28, 29, 29) V Achyuthan


Spoiler



4.  50.00 (49, 54, 47) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) Cale S
5.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (56, 58, DNS) Sphericality


*2-3-4 Relay*(50)
1.  38.08 Luke Garrett
2.  41.54 Mantas Urbanavicius
3.  42.47 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  44.09 MLGCubez
5.  51.59 abhijat
6.  53.89 TipsterTrickster 
7.  55.38 DGCubes
8.  57.76 V Achyuthan
9.  57.82 sigalig
10.  58.11 Benyó
11.  58.90 ichcubegerne
12.  59.00 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:01.11 BMcCl1
14.  1:03.28 wearephamily1719
15.  1:04.56 agradess2
16.  1:06.56 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  1:06.60 NathanaelCubes
18.  1:07.91 John_NOTgood
19.  1:09.93 apollocube
20.  1:10.10 Nuuk cuber
21.  1:10.77 midnightcuberx
22.  1:11.43 Ricardo Zapata
23.  1:12.57 nevinscph
24.  1:12.81 Keroma12
25.  1:13.60 sqAree
26.  1:18.54 bentse
27.  1:18.85 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:20.24 Arachane
29.  1:23.33 CB21
30.  1:25.77 d2polld
31.  1:28.40 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  1:30.36 Josiah Blomker
33.  1:31.37 FB Cubing
34.  1:32.57 Li Xiang
35.  1:34.97 HippieCuber
36.  1:35.63 CaptainCuber
37.  1:37.65 breadears
38.  1:42.78 White KB
39.  1:44.37 cuberswoop
40.  1:47.49 Lewis
41.  1:53.31 Poorcuber09
42.  1:59.22 linus.sch
43.  2:02.21 Jrg
44.  2:08.02 BlueAcidball
45.  2:27.32 KellanB
46.  2:28.22 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
47.  2:45.10 Jacck
48.  3:57.43 GooseCuber
49.  5:42.33 Ultimatecuber0814
50.  DNF RaFperm


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:38.11 cuberkid10
2.  1:49.23 ichcubegerne
3.  1:49.90 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  2:00.42 abhijat
5.  2:03.05 Benyó
6.  2:06.14 agradess2
7.  2:21.63 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:22.75 sigalig
9.  2:28.58 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  2:30.14 nevinscph
11.  2:33.50 DGCubes
12.  2:35.88 BMcCl1
13.  2:40.79 Keroma12
14.  2:43.00 CB21
15.  2:49.99 John_NOTgood
16.  2:52.16 Nuuk cuber
17.  3:05.75 sqAree
18.  3:42.47 FB Cubing
19.  3:53.45 breadears
20.  3:56.44 Lewis
21.  4:16.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  4:36.62 Li Xiang
23.  4:45.67 Arachane
24.  4:47.15 Jrg
25.  4:47.44 Poorcuber09
26.  4:50.37 Josiah Blomker
27.  6:24.61 RaFperm
28.  6:25.68 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
29.  6:32.73 KellanB
30.  20:22.22 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:48.67 cuberkid10
2.  3:56.50 Benyó
3.  4:17.75 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:24.08 sigalig
5.  4:50.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  5:03.89 Keroma12
7.  5:11.53 DGCubes
8.  5:13.39 nevinscph
9.  5:37.44 CB21
10.  8:16.58 Lewis
11.  8:32.68 Jrg
12.  8:36.38 Li Xiang
13.  9:21.70 linus.sch
14.  14:42.27 RaFperm


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:36.07 Benyó
2.  6:41.05 ichcubegerne
3.  7:52.50 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8:11.54 Keroma12
5.  8:54.95 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  9:21.41 CB21
7.  9:24.19 BradenTheMagician
8.  9:24.99 nevinscph
9.  15:29.53 Lewis
10.  15:30.82 Jrg
11.  15:39.72 Li Xiang
12.  23:02.08 RaFperm


*Clock*(45)
1.  4.54 JChambers13
2.  4.64 MartinN13
3.  5.03 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  5.19 Liam Wadek
5.  5.37 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  5.71 vishwasankarcubing
7.  5.85 MLGCubez
8.  6.28 DesertWolf
9.  6.52 ElyasCubing
10.  6.55 Magdamini
11.  7.73 cuberkid10
12.  8.12 Christopher Fandrich
13.  8.48 BradenTheMagician
14.  8.56 Shadowjockey
15.  8.70 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  8.82 Ricardo Zapata
17.  8.92 sqAree
18.  8.97 Li Xiang
19.  8.98 Luke Garrett
20.  9.18 tJardigradHe
21.  9.53 ichcubegerne
22.  9.59 Sphericality
23.  9.62 sean_cut4
24.  9.84 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
25.  9.98 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  10.09 Nuuk cuber
27.  10.15 DGCubes
28.  10.49 NathanaelCubes
29.  10.59 Fisko
30.  11.43 cubingmom2
31.  11.63 sigalig
32.  12.18 wearephamily1719
33.  12.98 midnightcuberx
34.  13.59 Pugalan Aravintan
35.  14.50 CB21
36.  14.92 Benyó
37.  16.73 Jacck
38.  17.42 abhijat
39.  18.57 nevinscph
40.  19.25 Der Der
41.  20.29 thomas.sch
42.  20.60 BMcCl1
43.  20.82 sporteisvogel
44.  27.46 randomcubes
45.  39.40 Poorcuber09


*Megaminx*(40)
1.  37.25 Magdamini
2.  49.04 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  50.51 NoahCubing


Spoiler



4.  53.62 abhijat
5.  1:04.36 BradenTheMagician
6.  1:06.31 agradess2
7.  1:06.37 ichcubegerne
8.  1:08.05 Benyó
9.  1:08.63 DGCubes
10.  1:09.26 cuberkid10
11.  1:10.78 Ricardo Zapata
12.  1:10.98 FaLoL
13.  1:12.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  1:18.76 sean_cut4
15.  1:21.83 CB21
16.  1:23.00 sigalig
17.  1:26.03 NathanaelCubes
18.  1:28.14 nevinscph
19.  1:36.35 BraydenAdamsSolves
20.  1:45.68 VJW
21.  1:49.78 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:58.05 Cubey_Tube
23.  2:00.43 Sphericality
24.  2:01.37 Lewis
25.  2:03.03 John_NOTgood
26.  2:05.99 d2polld
27.  2:15.02 Li Xiang
28.  2:16.43 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
29.  2:28.27 One Wheel
30.  2:57.87 Arachane
31.  2:58.77 Jacck
32.  3:01.46 sporteisvogel
33.  3:44.76 thomas.sch
34.  3:47.41 freshcuber.de
35.  4:48.88 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
36.  5:02.70 bentse
37.  5:12.52 memo_cubed
38.  DNF midnightcuberx
38.  DNF pizzacrust
38.  DNF Josiah Blomker


*Pyraminx*(72)
1.  2.19 Kedin drysdale
2.  2.44 Magdamini
3.  2.47 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2.88 ElyasCubing
5.  3.15 sideedmain
6.  3.20 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  3.31 CubeCube
8.  3.40 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  3.44 Charles Jerome
10.  3.47 DGCubes
11.  3.77 DLXCubing
12.  3.95 Ontricus
13.  4.00 Liam Wadek
14.  4.02 asacuber
15.  4.05 Luke Garrett
16.  4.24 BradenTheMagician
17.  5.05 NoahCubing
18.  5.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  5.23 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
20.  5.28 ichcubegerne
20.  5.28 Antto Pitkänen
22.  5.30 NathanaelCubes
23.  5.49 sean_cut4
24.  5.61 CB21
25.  5.74 mihnea3000
26.  5.85 Fisko
27.  5.98 cuberkid10
28.  6.03 BraydenAdamsSolves
29.  6.08 Cale S
30.  6.15 wearephamily1719
31.  6.21 Sphericality
32.  6.72 Ricardo Zapata
33.  6.87 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
33.  6.87 midnightcuberx
35.  7.11 CaptainCuber
36.  7.31 DesertWolf
37.  7.49 Nuuk cuber
38.  7.53 Triangles_are_cubers
39.  7.78 Benyó
40.  7.88 Lewis
41.  7.98 Li Xiang
42.  8.27 Zamirul Faris
43.  8.65 agradess2
44.  8.71 sigalig
45.  8.72 Mike Hughey
46.  9.20 abunickabhi
47.  9.41 abhijat
48.  9.57 d2polld
49.  9.70 Thecubingcuber347
50.  9.88 Pugalan Aravintan
51.  10.21 SUCubing
52.  10.30 sqAree
53.  10.44 Cubey_Tube
54.  10.66 cubingmom2
55.  11.00 nevinscph
56.  11.32 Poorcuber09
57.  11.42 CubingWithJosh
58.  11.62 Jacck
59.  11.64 Arachane
59.  11.64 sporteisvogel
61.  12.01 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
62.  12.12 BMcCl1
63.  12.58 GooseCuber
64.  13.20 Josiah Blomker
65.  13.49 FB Cubing
66.  15.21 HippieCuber
67.  15.49 Rubika-37-021204
68.  19.65 KellanB
69.  19.86 cirno
70.  25.38 Ultimatecuber0814
71.  27.73 Nash171
72.  38.12 apollocube


*Square-1*(54)
1.  5.94 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.79 mrsniffles01
3.  7.75 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  8.24 Oxzowachi
5.  8.59 MLGCubez
6.  9.77 DesertWolf
7.  10.14 CubeCube
8.  10.15 Cale S
9.  10.27 NoahCubing
10.  10.63 Charles Jerome
11.  10.85 Ty Y.
12.  11.15 Magdamini
13.  11.47 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  11.98 Luke Garrett
15.  12.05 BradenTheMagician
16.  12.25 Ricardo Zapata
17.  12.39 sigalig
18.  12.46 2019ECKE02
19.  13.38 darrensaito
20.  14.37 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  14.54 PCCuber
22.  14.65 fun at the joy
23.  16.06 abhijat
24.  16.32 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  16.43 cuberkid10
26.  16.61 ichcubegerne
27.  16.80 Antto Pitkänen
28.  16.85 John_NOTgood
29.  17.14 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
30.  18.39 DGCubes
31.  19.14 wearephamily1719
32.  19.48 sean_cut4
33.  20.18 Dream Cubing
34.  20.20 Fisko
35.  20.97 Liam Wadek
36.  21.16 Benyó
37.  22.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  23.52 midnightcuberx
39.  24.04 agradess2
40.  25.46 Sphericality
41.  25.87 VJW
42.  28.14 CB21
43.  29.20 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
44.  33.37 Nuuk cuber
45.  38.31 bentse
46.  41.02 Lewis
47.  45.16 Cubey_Tube
48.  50.92 Li Xiang
49.  54.75 nevinscph
50.  55.42 sporteisvogel
51.  55.85 Jacck
52.  1:49.48 thomas.sch
53.  DNF pizzacrust
53.  DNF Pugalan Aravintan


*Skewb*(69)
1.  1.77 Legomanz
2.  2.76 CubeCube
3.  2.85 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2.88 Charles Jerome
5.  3.33 asacuber
6.  3.87 Cale S
7.  4.06 Magdamini
8.  4.21 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  4.30 Luke Garrett
10.  4.35 NoahCubing
11.  4.37 sean_cut4
12.  4.46 Ty Y.
13.  4.48 ElyasCubing
14.  4.64 Pugalan Aravintan
15.  4.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  5.11 Antto Pitkänen
17.  5.17 ichcubegerne
18.  5.20 VIBE_ZT
19.  5.23 Kedin drysdale
20.  5.26 DLXCubing
21.  5.30 BradenTheMagician
22.  5.34 d2polld
23.  5.44 DesertWolf
24.  5.82 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  6.06 DGCubes
26.  6.09 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  6.09 Ricardo Zapata
28.  6.14 Sphericality
29.  6.36 Liam Wadek
30.  6.44 cuberkid10
31.  6.49 Boris McCoy
32.  6.61 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
33.  6.65 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  7.08 JoXCuber
35.  7.29 midnightcuberx
36.  7.57 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
37.  7.82 Nuuk cuber
38.  7.86 NathanaelCubes
39.  8.02 wearephamily1719
40.  8.25 mihnea3000
41.  8.89 CB21
41.  8.89 Ontricus
43.  8.95 sigalig
44.  9.06 Benyó
45.  9.17 Thecubingcuber347
46.  9.29 LittleLumos
46.  9.29 abhijat
48.  9.34 Cubey_Tube
49.  9.49 SUCubing
50.  9.85 Fisko
51.  10.04 Li Xiang
52.  10.43 agradess2
53.  10.46 abunickabhi
54.  10.91 Poorcuber09
55.  11.40 Arachane
56.  11.94 FB Cubing
57.  12.29 Lewis
58.  13.55 John_NOTgood
59.  13.75 cuberswoop
60.  14.70 KellanB
61.  15.21 nevinscph
62.  16.26 cubingmom2
63.  16.27 apollocube
64.  17.50 BMcCl1
65.  18.27 Jacck
66.  25.14 thomas.sch
67.  25.47 sporteisvogel
68.  26.73 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
69.  30.85 jkx9


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  24.45 DGCubes
2.  28.08 Kedin drysdale
3.  28.23 NoahCubing


Spoiler



4.  29.68 ichcubegerne
5.  31.24 BradenTheMagician
6.  31.50 abhijat
7.  33.15 Nuuk cuber
8.  36.74 Benyó
9.  38.71 CB21
10.  51.15 Lewis
11.  1:19.87 Li Xiang
12.  1:49.10 Rubika-37-021204
13.  1:56.29 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Mini Guildford*(11)
1.  4:09.85 ichcubegerne
2.  4:22.57 Pugalan Aravintan
3.  4:32.02 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:34.27 abhijat
5.  5:52.08 CB21
6.  6:33.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  6:38.35 John_NOTgood
8.  8:23.30 Li Xiang
9.  8:57.97 Lewis
10.  13:34.50 linus.sch
11.  DNF DGCubes


*Redi Cube*(12)
1.  7.70 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.47 BMcCl1
3.  10.69 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  11.18 ichcubegerne
5.  11.37 DGCubes
6.  17.88 Fisko
7.  27.02 Mike Hughey
8.  29.64 Lewis
9.  33.57 CB21
10.  37.07 Jacck
11.  39.36 Li Xiang
12.  43.64 Simon31415


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  21.31 DGCubes
2.  34.37 ichcubegerne
3.  55.61 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  55.75 Lewis
5.  1:09.71 Mike Hughey
6.  1:10.18 One Wheel
7.  1:16.24 Jacck
8.  1:27.79 CB21


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  13.58 Li Xiang
2.  17.95 ichcubegerne
3.  20.08 cuberswoop


Spoiler



4.  30.24 Arachane
5.  41.13 MatsBergsten
6.  50.64 kits_
7.  1:09.10 CB21


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  42.51 V Achyuthan
2.  54.25 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  55.82 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  59.28 Arachane
5.  62.64 abhijat
6.  DNF DGCubes
6.  DNF any name you wish


*Mirror Blocks*(9)
1.  16.29 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.53 Valken
3.  22.02 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  55.83 Isaiah Scott
5.  59.98 Lewis
6.  1:07.68 abhijat
7.  1:13.74 CB21
8.  1:51.39 FB Cubing
9.  DNF Li Xiang


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:56.25 DGCubes
2.  5:23.12 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  17.82 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.55 cuberkid10
3.  24.89 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  25.09 edd_dib
5.  37.56 Kit Clement
6.  1:23.09 kits_
7.  2:20.72 BradenTheMagician
8.  3:21.22 DGCubes
9.  4:48.81 CB21



*Contest results*(202)
1.  955 ichcubegerne
2.  895 Benyó
2.  895 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  868 cuberkid10
5.  857 BradenTheMagician
6.  821 sigalig
7.  777 abhijat
8.  764 DGCubes
9.  700 Charles Jerome
10.  690 agradess2
11.  677 sean_cut4
12.  663 CubeCube
13.  662 JoXCuber
14.  657 CB21
15.  635 Magdamini
15.  635 NoahCubing
17.  620 MLGCubez
18.  619 Ricardo Zapata
19.  602 Liam Wadek
20.  595 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  591 tJardigradHe
22.  587 V Achyuthan
23.  581 nevinscph
24.  563 TipsterTrickster 
24.  563 Sphericality
26.  561 Arachane
27.  558 Dream Cubing
28.  554 Cale S
29.  541 NathanaelCubes
30.  521 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  518 John_NOTgood
32.  516 midnightcuberx
33.  511 Zamirul Faris
34.  507 Nuuk cuber
35.  493 Mantas Urbanavicius
36.  491 Jscuber
37.  489 Logan2017DAYR01
38.  484 sqAree
39.  483 asacuber
40.  482 wearephamily1719
41.  481 BMcCl1
42.  470 DesertWolf
43.  456 abunickabhi
44.  455 Li Xiang
45.  448 FaLoL
46.  446 Brendyn Dunagan
47.  432 Heewon Seo
48.  420 Kedin drysdale
49.  416 Ontricus
50.  409 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
51.  392 d2polld
52.  381 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
53.  375 Christopher Fandrich
53.  375 Fisko
55.  371 sideedmain
56.  367 mihnea3000
57.  357 Lewis
58.  353 Cubey_Tube
59.  345 Antto Pitkänen
60.  337 VJW
61.  336 leomannen
62.  334 Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  334 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
64.  332 apollocube
65.  329 darrensaito
66.  320 JChambers13
67.  308 Jacck
68.  298 Triangles_are_cubers
69.  289 ElyasCubing
69.  289 CubingWithJosh
71.  287 breadears
72.  284 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  278 2019ECKE02
74.  275 vishwasankarcubing
75.  273 bentse
76.  270 Josiah Blomker
77.  264 Ty Y.
78.  249 VIBE_ZT
79.  246 Imran Rahman
80.  244 thecubingwizard
81.  242 Der Der
82.  240 FB Cubing
83.  231 GenTheThief
84.  227 tyl3366
85.  226 FishyIshy
85.  226 sporteisvogel
87.  225 Thecubingcuber347
87.  225 G2013
89.  220 BraydenAdamsSolves
90.  215 Pugalan Aravintan
91.  211 PCCuber
92.  205 Boris McCoy
92.  205 CaptainCuber
94.  204 HippieCuber
95.  203 mrsniffles01
96.  200 Legomanz
96.  200 BlueAcidball
98.  199 DLXCubing
99.  198 20luky3
100.  194 Poorcuber09
101.  193 Jrg
102.  191 AndrewT99
103.  188 Winfaza
104.  175 revaldoah
105.  174 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
106.  168 Fred Lang
107.  164 thomas.sch
108.  163 linus.sch
109.  162 MatsBergsten
110.  159 cuberswoop
111.  157 Gan11Cuber
112.  155 White KB
113.  153 One Wheel
114.  150 Mike Hughey
115.  148 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
115.  148 pizzacrust
115.  148 lumes2121
118.  145 jkx9
119.  144 Keroma12
120.  140 arctan
121.  139 trangium
122.  138 thatkid
122.  138 Clément B.
124.  136 DhruvA
125.  133 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
126.  129 chancet4488
126.  129 Rubika-37-021204
128.  128 Isaiah Scott
129.  126 seungju choi
130.  123 TheEpicCuber
131.  122 Lionel Lee
132.  117 qaz
132.  117 Simon31415
134.  114 LittleLumos
135.  113 SUCubing
136.  110 xyzzy
137.  107 Petri Krzywacki
138.  105 Pfannkuchener
139.  104 filmip
140.  102 cubingmom2
141.  100 RaFperm
142.  98 pb_cuber
142.  98 KellanB
144.  93 fun at the joy
145.  91 seanthecuber
146.  90 2017LAMB06
147.  85 Cozy
148.  82 topppits
149.  80 Ninjascoccer
150.  77 randomcubes
151.  75 TheCubingAddict980
152.  74 SpeedCuberSUB30
153.  66 GooseCuber
154.  64 CubableYT
154.  64 freshcuber.de
154.  64 CubeRed
157.  63 John Benwell
158.  61 OriEy
159.  59 DynaXT
159.  59 duckyisepic
161.  58 fef
162.  57 finri
162.  57 MuaazCubes
164.  56 Myanmarcuberzwe
165.  55 Oxzowachi
166.  53 MartinN13
167.  52 Sir E Brum
168.  50 bgcatfan
169.  49 Ultimatecuber0814
170.  44 aamiel
170.  44 zakikaz
170.  44 cubesolver7
173.  41 memo_cubed
174.  36 PiiReyes
175.  35 Rusty05
175.  35 bulkocuber
177.  34 Shadowjockey
178.  32 Ali161102
179.  31 Blitzmoos
180.  24 DylanChen
181.  23 Stijn
182.  22 Firegamer
183.  20 YouriGast
183.  20 Joel binu
185.  19 yeetamus
186.  17 Nash171
186.  17 SpeedCubeReview
188.  15 isisk
189.  14 grumble367
189.  14 Sandaru Dunutilake
189.  14 GT8590
192.  13 AidanNoogie
192.  13 kits_
192.  13 padddi
195.  11 Valken
196.  10 edd_dib
197.  9 cuberboy123
197.  9 Kit Clement
199.  8 any name you wish
200.  6 cirno
201.  5 brad711
202.  4 awh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2021)

202 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 43!

That means our winner this week is *abunickabhi!* Congratulations!!


----------

